# Wrinkles @ 22????!!!!



## drummerlover2000 (Apr 16, 2006)

I am absolutely terrified! As the title states I am 22 years old and have spotted wrinkles on my face! But they are not eye wrinkles! They are just above my lips and when I put on lipstick (mostly red) it bleeds out into the wrinkles even if I line my lips before putting on any lipstick! I don't know what else to do! 

 Does anyone have any ideas or advice for me????! I am desperate to fix the situation asap! Any help at all would be appreciated! Also, is this normal at my age?_? Thats what really freaks me out the most since I work out in the sun at a theme park. I've read that long exposure to the sun can cause wrinkles & have been using lip balm with an spf of 15.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 16, 2006)

It depends on ALL sorts of things. Do you drink a lot of alcohol or coffee? Do you smoke? Do you moisturise? What sorts of things do you eat?

I know it must sound invasive, but these things really do matter. Oh, and you DEFINITELY want to be wearing sunscreen everyday - you're in Florida? It's pretty sunny there, isn't it? Cover up when in the sun, and avoid sun during 11am-3pm if possible. Buy some moisturiser with vitamin E & C in it, they promote repair/healing of the skin. 

I swear by my Aesop moisturiser, that stuff is awesome, that and their toner. Keeps my skin healthy, at least, and I'm not always in fantastic health.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 16, 2006)

sun screen, sun screen and more sun screen hun!! that's the most important thing you should be slapping on your face everyday!! i actually should be taking in some of my own advice (i don't use sun screen as religiously as i do... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )! But yea, other than sunscreen, try to avoid smoking - whether its second hand or yourself smoking. Also keep with a really strict skin care programme- cleansing, toning, moisturising... you know the deal.  All this basically helps to prevent wrinkles.


----------



## drummerlover2000 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_It depends on ALL sorts of things. Do you drink a lot of alcohol or coffee? Do you smoke? Do you moisturise? What sorts of things do you eat?

I know it must sound invasive, but these things really do matter. Oh, and you DEFINITELY want to be wearing sunscreen everyday - you're in Florida? It's pretty sunny there, isn't it? Cover up when in the sun, and avoid sun during 11am-3pm if possible. Buy some moisturiser with vitamin E & C in it, they promote repair/healing of the skin. 

I swear by my Aesop moisturiser, that stuff is awesome, that and their toner. Keeps my skin healthy, at least, and I'm not always in fantastic health._

 
I don't smoke and don't hang around smokers. I don't drink coffee either. I'm not into many healthy foods, mostly microwave Lean Cuisen and pasta/pizza. I do cleanse, tone, and apply Clean and Clear Morning Glow mosturizer with a spf of 15 everyday. I will see what I can find as far as Vitiamin E & C but I still dont think that will solve the prolem I already have. Thank you for the suggestions tho'. =)


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drummerlover2000* 
_I will see what I can find as far as Vitiamin E & C but I still dont think that will solve the prolem I already have. Thank you for the suggestions tho'. =)_

 
Once damage is done, it's not particularly easy to reverse it, but I hear that these slow it down remarkably when applied topically.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 18, 2006)

Spf 15 is not nearly strong enough, you need at least a 30 and a 45 would be ideal. I don't know why most products only have a 15 I think they must use the least amount w/o changing the mix of the product, but 15 is not high enough esp. for places like FLA and TX AZ CA, etc, But really anywhere can benefit from a 30-45spf.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 18, 2006)

That's a fair point, Kool. I've heard that even the addition of SPF 30 doesn't guarantee protection because there might not be enough of the sunscreen in the product e.g. moisturiser, (but more likely) foundation. In Australia everyone is recommended to wear SPF 30 everyday for obvious reasons.


----------



## user3 (Apr 18, 2006)

Sadly your gene's might be to blame. I would take a look at the females on both sides of your family. Ask them how young they started getting wrinkles.

Your best chance is to keep the skin moist. I suggest olive oil. Since you mentioned your lip area I would think that area might be a bit dry.
At age 22 it is not common to start seeing signs of aging.
Find a skin care routine that will work some Vit C, E and A into your skin.
While you can't turn back time on wrinkles that have set up camp and can take preventive measures.


----------



## drummerlover2000 (Apr 18, 2006)

I actually heard that the only spf's that really work are 15 & 30 and anything higher is just a sales tactic.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Apr 19, 2006)

Do you drink through a straw often? Sounds kind of crazy, but the lips are doing the same repetive action that is used when people smoke. 
Keep a good moisturizer on that area, and load up on vitamins C and E.


----------



## drummerlover2000 (Apr 20, 2006)

Good question but, no I don't drink out of a straw much. Right now I'm still working on my skin care reginment and am trying out this new product I bought today that is called Nicel Daily Repair with vitamin A. I don't know much about this product but it didn't cost me an arm in a leg to figure it out either.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2006)

there are alot of drugstore products on the market right now that help defy aging and fine wrinkles, you might check into some oil of olay products. i've heard only good things about them!

and as nessa said, it might be your genetics. as bluegrassbabe said, they also can be caused by the same action over and over again (i'm 17 and i'm starting to get really small fine lines on my cheeks because i smile constantly, so if anything take comfort in the fact that i'm younger and am starting to get some fine lines too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing to be ashamed of.)

until you can get the wrinkles flattened out a bit, you might want to dab concealor around your lips, where the lines are. that may help you out with your lipstick bleeding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and try not to use glosses. if you want a glossy look, dab on some vasaline, that stuff will saty put and still give you some shine.

HTH! good luck


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

Now I couldn't afford this brand for the life of me, but apparently here is proof that serums and vitamin C applied topically works:

http://www.adorebeauty.com.au/adoreb...and/SKCBA6.jpg

The product used was SkinCeuticals Serum 15 (I saw this product here: http://www.adorebeauty.com.au/adoreb...idproduct=4347)

Actually, the serum isn't too expensive (as far as that stuff goes) and it's ideal for 22-39 year olds. Perhaps I should get some of this stuff!


----------



## drummerlover2000 (Apr 28, 2006)

oh thx but im not that bad off thank God!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 30, 2006)

Heya, found some more threads that might be useful, this one's on 20-something skincare:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=39081

this one's on prevention of wrinkles at an early age:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=40779

hope they're useful.


----------



## drummerlover2000 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Heya, found some more threads that might be useful, this one's on 20-something skincare:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=39081

this one's on prevention of wrinkles at an early age:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=40779

hope they're useful._

 
Sorry but none of those went through. Grr. =(


----------



## user79 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_Spf 15 is not nearly strong enough, you need at least a 30 and a 45 would be ideal. I don't know why most products only have a 15 I think they must use the least amount w/o changing the mix of the product, but 15 is not high enough esp. for places like FLA and TX AZ CA, etc, But really anywhere can benefit from a 30-45spf._

 
Wrong! And here's why:

Sun Protection Factor vrs Proportion of UVB blocked
SPF 10  = 90.0%
SPF 20 = 95.0%
SPF 30 = 96.7%
SPF 60 = 97.0%

So you see, an SPF 30 only blocks about 3% more UVB rays than an SPF 15, not double!

Due to consumer confusion over the real degree and duration of protection offered, labeling restrictions are in force in several countries. In the United States in 1999 the FDA decided to institute the labelling of SPF 30+ for sunscreens offering more protection, and a similar restriction applies in Australia. This was done to discourage companies making unrealistic claims about the level of protection offered e.g "all day protection", and because an SPF over 30 does not provide significantly better protection.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunscre...tection_factor


----------



## SamanthaMor (May 4, 2011)

Have been using an expensive eye treatment and at first alternated between Made from Earth products and my very expensive product. 

  	The Made from Earth Vitamin Enhanced Face Firming Serum performed just as well, is easy to apply, dispenses just the right amount! 

  	It is also in a bottle which has been shown to be a longer lasting vehicle to safeguard any valuable ingredients. Here is the link:

  	http://www.madefromearth.com/content/vitamin-enhanced-face-firming-serum


----------



## heart (May 4, 2011)

interesting info here.  sorry, i don't know a lot about wrinkles/anti-aging.  i just know than tanning/prolonged sun exposure can speed up the process.


----------



## AlexisSimoneNYZ (May 11, 2011)

I have combination skin and always have mild-to-moderate sun spot issue on my cheeks....other than that, I have pretty great skin and happy with it. I purchased the pH Equilibrant Moisturizer from Made From Earth  - as I started to notice fine wrinkles around my lips, and decided to try a this Made From Earth  product. The texture of the pH Equilibrant Moisturizer is a lightweight cream and it is absorbed so quickly when you apply it. I used it for a good solid week, and was shocked by the result. Not only did it diminish all the fine lines, it also improve my overall complexion and my skin is much brighter. 

  	I will def repurchase when I run out of it.


----------

